

You Can Be Awesome at Hiring Developers - surajgupta
http://blog.obeautifulcode.com/Leadership/You-Can-Be-Awesome-At-Hiring-Developers-Part1/

======
throwawaymsft
Great post. I really enjoyed the "How would this job posting behave at a
party?" metaphor.

Also, the point about the CTO (not HR) being the first touch point is huge.

> Contrast this to the frame that’s created when your first round is with HR.
> It’s rare to meet someone in HR that has past experience writing code.
> Although HR will be well-versed in the vocabulary of development, it’s
> difficult to trust their assessment of the situation because they attempt to
> speak with authority about something they have never done.

~~~
surajgupta
thank you!

------
PaulHoule
Overuse of the word "Awesome" is a bad smell for a workplace.

------
tabuchid
Are your job postings enough or how do you source candidates?

~~~
surajgupta
I have found that job posting are enough. Of course, you should try to tap
your network whenever you can, but in practice that will mean a much smaller
pool of people who are both qualified and looking for a new position.

~~~
tabuchid
Also do you find different job postings work better for different networks?
Github vs SO vs Glassdoor.

Which networks have you found most effective for finding good engineers?

~~~
surajgupta
I love StackOverflow careers. They are expensive, but draw a quality crowd.

